# Bug im System --> keine Tastatur

## tost

Hallo,

zunächst weiß ich nicht wirklich, wie ich dieses Thema nennen sollte.

Es ist äußerst komisch und ich vermute es liegt an KDE bzw. meiner make.conf.

Ich würde gerne einen Screenshot davon machen, doch die Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr und via VNC macht Windows irgendwie keinen.

Naja es funktioniert auch so  :Wink: 

Der Fehler tritt auf wenn sich mehrere Anwendungen "überschneiden".

Bspw. starte ich xChat, Gaim und Firefox 1000mal ohne Probleme.

Beim 1001mal allerdings wird der obere Teil jeder Anwendung abgetrennt und die Tastatur funktioniert nicht mehr.

Ich kann nur alles schließen (mit der Maus), mich abmelden und erneut einloggen.

In den Logs finde ich keine Information, wo der Fehler liegt.

Mal zwei mit Gimp "nachgearbeitete" Bilder.

Gaim

Firefox

Ich weise besonders auf die fehlende obere Leiste hin, die ist in jeder Anwendung einfach verschwunden.

Ich habe wirklich keinen Plan woran das liegen kann, jedoch ist der Fehler extrem nervig.

System:

```
Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.15.1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15.1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2
```

make.conf

```
CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Grüße

tost

----------

## dek

Das sieht doch stark nach einem abgestürzten Windowmanager aus. Könntest den einfach neu starten. Da die Tastatur in dem Fall nicht mehr reagiert, könntest du dir mit einem icon behelfen, dass kwin ausführt. Oder du loggst dich per ssh ein und startest ihn so. Aber das beseitigt natürlich das eigentliche Problem nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays" 
> 
> [..]
> 
> CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -mfpmath=sse -O3 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays

 

Bei den Compilerflags wundert mich das aber auch nicht wirklich. So ein sporadischer Absturz passt da genau ins Bild.

----------

## tost

Daher lag mein Verdacht natürlich zuerst auch auf den Compiler-Flags

Doch lief das Gentoo System zuvor ohne Schwierigkeiten.

Wie sollte ich die Flags denn deiner Meinung nach ändern ?

Sollte ich die LDFLAGS ganz entfernen, bzw. Prelinking ausschalten ?

tost

----------

## Vortex375

Nimm doch einfach

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

So funktioniert das bei mir ohne Probleme.

----------

## dek

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

----------

## tost

Und die LDFLAGS noch ein wenig zurückfahren aber ruhig weiterhin in Verbindung mit prelink laufen lassen ?

tost

----------

## dek

Ich würde von den LDFLAGS ganz die Finger lassen. Mit Prelinking habe ich mich nie näher beschäftigt.

----------

## tost

Ich habe mir betreffend der LDFLAGS einiges im Netz durchgelesen und dachte es wäre sinnvoll diese selbst einzusetzen.

Aber auch die LDFLAGS sind recht aggressiv, ich werde dann wenn Zeit ist das komplette System mal ein wenig "sicherer" machen und mal alles komplett von vorne bauen..

tost

----------

## tost

Habe nun die LDFLAGS rausgenommen und die CFLAGS drastisch reduziert..

Werde den Fehler beobachten ansonsten würde ich auf einen Bug-Report tippen  :Wink: 

Btw: die 386 Pakete haben ~18 Std. gedauert

tost

----------

## tost

Das Problem tritt im übrigen weiterhin auf..

Meine make.conf ist nun folgende:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="de"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_CTYPE=de_DE@euro

LANGUAGE="49"

RSYNC_RETRIES="5"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

USE="aac alsa cups dvd dvdr dvdread esd nptl pic opengl sse mmx mmxext 3dnow 3dnowext win32codecs -arts -perl -python -ipv6 -mysql -static -j

ava -static -eds -spell -fortran -berkdb -xml2 -oss -gnome -mikmod -mad -gpm -gdbm -vorbis"

```

Ich weiß wirklich nicht woran es liegt, vorallem weil in den Logs auch rein gar nichts drinnen steht.

Ideen, Vorschläge ?

----------

## NightDragon

Das ist doch dieser kwin oder kwin4 Server von kde der da kracht. ich kenn das nur wenn ich das Crystal-GL Theme verwende und ich vorher irgend was gemacht habe mit dem das nicht mehr geht...

dann kracht der WM und ich muss das Theme über kcontrol ändern.

Meine Tastatur geht allerdings.

----------

## tost

Wie kann ich den Absturz verhindern bzw. kWin abschalten ?

----------

## NightDragon

vielleicht solltest du mal einen "leeren" x Server starten,

dann über export DISPLAY und kdestart eine Sitzung von kde aus einer konsole / terminal heraus starten... da läuft dann eine art log mit. Wenn dann dein kwin wieder abhaut, solltest du im terminal sehen was passiert ist.

----------

## tost

Problem:

Das passiert einmal in der Woche   :Crying or Very sad: 

Aber die Idee ist schonmal gut, vielen Dank !

Ich weiß aber echt nicht woran es sonst noch liegen könnte, vorallem weil "alles" dann auch betroffen ist, macht deine Ansatz Sinn !

Werde mich dann mit weiteren Logs melden...

----------

## tost

Folgende Fehlermeldung, wie du bereits vermutest hattest ...

```
KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing 

Could not find 'drkonqi' executable

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directory
```

Und jetzt ?

----------

## NightDragon

Hm kwin neu mergen (check ob kwin oder kwin4 installiert ist) dann drkonqi suchen das installieren, vielleicht gibt der mehr info.

Und ich bin mir fast sicher das KDE noch mehr sagt, wenn man rausfindet wie der parameter fürs debugen ist. Sprich ein verbose mode wo dann alle infos ausfürhlich angegeben werden.

Wann genau kracht das bei dir? Was machst du? Besondere Themes, Screensaver, Media-Player?

----------

## tost

Ich habe nur kwin installiert !

Und auch drkonqi, aber der bringt kaum Infos, weil ich alles zum Thema debugen deaktiviert habe !

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage was ich alles brauche (USE-FLAGS), damit ich mir da ein paar Infos holen kann, die mir evtl. helfen könnten !

 *Quote:*   

> Wann genau kracht das bei dir? Was machst du? Besondere Themes, Screensaver, Media-Player?

 

Das eine mal war ich 5 Stunden weg und KDE lief.

Als ich wieder gekommen war, sah ich nur noch den Fehler   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich kann leider keinen Zusammenhang erkennen !

----------

## boris64

Auftretende Fehler/Crashes/Ausgaben in einer User-Xsession kann man 

übrigens auch via ~/.xsession-errors beoabachten/mitlesen, dazu muss man 

nicht KDE "manuell" via TWM-Konsole starten (bisschen umständlich, oder?).

Am einfachsten geht das z.B. per

```
tail -n 100 -f ~/.xsession-errors
```

in irgendeiner Konsole.

----------

